# Leaving society



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Jul 12, 2017)

Never found the right company to do this. .


----------



## Liras (Jul 13, 2017)

Wow, would like to go with you, but for now I'm stuck in Europe. Maybe I'll fly to Canada next spring and if you're still around I can join for a while at least....


----------



## JamesPrice94 (Jul 14, 2017)

I wish I could come but I don't have the skills yet. I am learning tho, taking courses and spending most of summer outside. I will follow tho, maybe in the future !


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 14, 2017)

Bring bear spray. I'm fucking serious. Anyone who says, "Bah! Bears won't harm you if you leave them alone", have never had a negative encounter with a grizzly in northern montana.

This trip sounds great. I've Been wanting to do this for a while now. Have a job.....unfortunately.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Jul 17, 2017)

I agree. Bears are scary as F up close. Ive had many run ins with black bears. Never griz.




Coywolf said:


> Bring bear spray. I'm fucking serious. Anyone who says, "Bah! Bears won't harm you if you leave them alone", have never had a negative encounter with a grizzly in northern montana.
> 
> This trip sounds great. I've Been wanting to do this for a while now. Have a job.....unfortunately.


----------

